# mistaken Miniature Schnauzer



## rufuspup (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a 6 month old black miniature schnauzer. I love him to pieces but the problem is no one seems to realize he's a schnauzer! Nearly everyone i meet tells me "oh I love scottish terriers!" "oh what a cute scottie puppy". It drives me nuts!

I groom him myself and have taken special care to ensure his leggings are longer and fluffy, his body hair is short and he has distinctive beard and eyebrow hair. 

Are there any suggestions for what I can do to stop people from mistaking the breed of my puppy? 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe you should post a pictures so it's easier for prof. groomers on the forum to answer you


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I would think the best thing to do would be to say, "He's actually a Schnauzer, but thank you. We think he's very handsome, too!"

I don't always do even that much, actually. Just this morning I was walking the _Pug _I'm housesitting and a gentleman out for a morning walk stopped to tell me what a good looking _Bulldog _I had. "Thanks!" I said. "He's a monster. Not as cute as he looks."

Honestly, what's the big deal? Not everyone knows as much about dogs as some of us here do...no need to stress over it!


----------



## rufuspup (Aug 21, 2008)

That's a good point, not everyone knows everything about terriers. It just gets frustrating.

Unfortunately I don't have a good camera but I'll see what I can do about a picture.


----------



## rufuspup (Aug 21, 2008)

here's some pictures I took with my camera phone (my digital isn't working  )
anything I can do or should I just chalk it up to people just not being schnauzer-educated?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a white Schnauzer for 11 years.  Your fur kid is quite the cutie. 

I think the hair cut is the difference. If his hair was cut like the "standard" cut he would look MUCH more Schnauzer in my opinion. Usually the hair on the body is cut short, but a skirt and longer legs is left. 

However I think your little guy is very handsome.  How old is he?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can see how people are mistaking him for a scottie. Scotties and Schn have some similarities in the cuts, such as shorter bodies, and longer furnishings, though there are some differences in patterns. But an inexperienced person isnt' going to know that. The big thing I see that is makinghim resemble a scottie is all the hair on his ears. A schnauzer ears should be completely hair free, short as at LEAST a #10 blade, all around it. There is no longer fuzz, its a nice, tight, clean ear. Scotties have a tuft at the base, and your pup have tufts all about the ear. That is probably making people think he is a scottie, as the black schn. aren't as common either, and people probably automatically think that as well. I would tighten up his head alot too, and define those brows and beard more, and you will get a more distinct schn. look.


----------



## LuckysJ (Aug 3, 2008)

My two dogs are basset hound/beagle/lab mixes, and they have the basset hound legs, out turned and short, and long bodies. And they are pretty big, 38 and 45 lbs (big compared to the rest of the story). So my husband and I were walking them one night and 2 completely different people in 2 separate areas asked if they were dachshunds!  My dogs are huge compared to any dachshund I've ever seen! We both looked at them and said very slowly, "ugh, no, they're part basset hound".


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

lol, people have mistaken my Pug, Kuma, for a Pitbull! Talk about mistaken identity!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone thinks my American Bulldog is either a white Boxer or Pitbull. It doesn't hurt my feelings at all. I just tell them that he's an American Bulldog and then they start asking questions about them. It's a good way to teach people about this breed.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Ok, before I answer this post all I have to say is "HEY I KNOW LEROY"

Now getting back to post, what a cutie-patootie your pup is! I wouldn't be overly worried about it, you know what he is and just chalk it up to someone else's lack of education on the breed. I am sure there was no ill will when they made that comment.

I have had people call Maggie a pitbull, a pug, ETC.


----------



## wyopets (Aug 19, 2008)

I'll chime in with the mistaken breed identity too , you've gotten some good grooming tips to make him look more schnauzer but don't be too surprised if people still get it wrong. Mine is always Nehemiah...to this day people say "oh, what a cute Lab puppy!" because he's black(ish, he has dark brown guard hairs)...but he's smaller than a lab, has a very hound conformation and his mother was a purebred Redbone. When I tell people he's actually a 14-year-old coonhound they tend to look at me like I'm out of my mind, of course a black dog is a lab!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

People think I am walking a Wolf  and ask me if I am!

Don't worry your little one does look like a schnauzer, scotties have longer faces and are lower on their legs, plus they're usually a bit bulkier


----------



## ohrats9 (Dec 19, 2007)

The dog Jimmy grew up with was a Scottie. I had him with me a lot and everywhere we went I would have people say, he's the cutest Schnauzer! or the likes. So I guess it goes both ways huh? I would always let them know he was a Scottie but it never bothered me. It's funny because as soon as I would say he was a Scotty most people would yell TOTO!! *sigh*


----------



## rufuspup (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the responses! It's really a relief to see that I'm not the only one having trouble with wrongful identifications, I actually don't feel as bad now since at least I can try to cut his hair a little better  I'll read up on Scottish terriers so that next time someone starts talking about them I can discuss the differences. I agree, he is very handsome. He's just shy of 6 months. 

White schnauzers are cute too. I adore schnauzers in general, especially now that I have one- great temperament also!

I thought this was the "standard" cut? Minus the skirt. I'm a bit afraid that a skirt will make him look bigger and thus add to to the Scottish terrier-look alike.

I'll make sure to trim his ears asap, well as soon as I'm done writing this then 
. Should I leave any hair near the inner ear as a protection or should it all be cleaned out? I wasn't sure and I didn't want to damage anything. In between his eyes is supposed to be shaved, right?. I'm a little fuzzy about where his beard is supposed to start also, should the hair under the eye be cut/shaved or should that contribute to the beard hair? lol- I've tried to gather what I can from pictures and a few online help sites, but they're not as specific as I'd like. 

rofl, i'm sorry to hear about your scottish terrier ohrats9. I can only imagine comments about The wizard of Oz must be even worse. Interested to know it goes both ways  . I happen to go to a school who's mascot is a Scottish man, so i don't think that helps either!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Your little guy is SO cute. 

I found a couple of sites of how to groom mini schnauzers, one is a video. They may make is a little easier for you. Maybe a "skirt" would make a little difference. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=How+to+trim+and+groom+a+Miniature+Schnauzer+&btnG=Google+Search

Here’s a video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaJG69fn_IY


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

First of all, I love your baby...he's a cutie! Second of all, I really can't see why people would mistake him for a Scottie as Scotties are shorter and closer to the ground. Maybe those people have never seen a black Schnauzer. I live in Ontario, Canada and I don't see many black mini Schnauzers, only the salt and pepper ones. Not that that means anything to you but maybe there aren't as many black Schauzers so they think it's a Scottie.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, you want to shave the insides of his ears with a very short blade, like a #40. The outsides of the ears with at least as short as a #10. The topskull from the eyebrows should be very short (at least a 7F) all the way down the back. You do NOT want to shave between the eyebrows. Only separate them with thinning shears. The beard goes from the outside corner of the eye, to the outside corner of the mouth. I like to use a 7F in reverse (against the lay of the coat) to get those areas nice and clean and neat. Schnauzers shouldn't really have a "skirt." The only reason for the hair underneath is to show depth of chest (no longer than the elbow) You skim with the body blade straight down off the ribcage, then trim the length with shears. That youtube video someone posted is a great one for you to learn from. Also, look at some photos of some show dogs to see the lines, and the pattern on schnauzers to help you see what is very short, what is blended, etc. That will help you get an eye for what they "should" look like if that is what you are wanting him to look like.


----------



## rufuspup (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for all help everyone! I'll post another picture when I'm done trimming up the ears. I'll try to let a sorta mini-skirt (lol) grow out too, so we can try that look a bit. Graco- Thanks for the very specific information about how to trim, you must be a groomer and show your own dogs(guessing by avatar pic?). I really appreciate you taking the time to explain the details to me. 
I'll give those you-tube videos a good look Patt.  thanks!
I didn't realize black schnauzers were rarer, but if so- that would make sense why people get so surprised.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I always welcome it when people call my pups Totos...It is probably because Toto was a Cairn..


Its the ones that seem to tell me that my Puddles looks like an Opossum that gets me all defensive.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Rufuspup. I am glad to help. Yes, I am a groomer, but I don't show in AKC shows, just grooming contests. I think if you get the head and ears cleaned up tighter and more schnauzerlike, you will have less people confusing him. Of course, many people just don't know enough about dogs to see the difference, and you will still have someone confuse what he is, but I think it will be less if you can get the head down tighter and more schnauzer like.


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

I purchased a great miniature schnauzer grooming dvd from this site:

http://legacyms.com/

Also, I think because your schnauzer's years are straight up instead of flopped over or cropped short, that is why he looks more like a scottie. Both my schnauzers have flopped ears, but for some reason one of Brandy's ears tends to stay up more after it gets all clean. For inside the ear cleaning see if you can find a hemastat to pull the hairs out. I haven't done this personally myself, always been the groomer, but I'll have to dig in and try, "gently"

Karen.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I'm right with you on this one! I have a black schnauzer, too, but mine is a Standard not even a mini and people STILL constanly comment on my scottie! LOL I'm politely tell them that she is a Schnauzer and the reaction is usually one of great surprise...I guess most people think schnauzers only come in one color, Pepper and Salt or in laymans terms= Gray! It happens all the time...I don't let it bother me. 
Sometimes if I am feeling rambunctious I will tell them that she is a German Wired Haired Pinscher, which is what the Standard Schnauzer was called long ago in Germany. The look I get for that one says, "What the hell is THAT?"


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

He needs the Schnauzer cut. Heres some pics


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree but I don't like them with their cheeks shaved! I have a mini schnauzer and she has a really thin face and still has her tail, we just got her groomed again and I fergot to tell them not to shave her cheeks or tail...so she came back looking anorexic in the face and a worm for a tail lol.

I like your 2nd and third pictures of the schnauzers, thats how she gets cut, she doesn't have that thick cottony fur so she never needs to be fully shaved down because she doesn't get tangles.


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

oo sounds bad lol


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

eh, her cheek fur grows back in about week so she looks healthy again =P


----------



## TheDogLuver90 (Sep 7, 2008)

haha, i love those dogs. to cuteeeee


----------



## Line-of-Fire (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah take the face shorter and he'll look like a schnauzer. I agree. 

We get that a lot with our GSDs... But the funny thing is, people try and tell us that our own dogs are NOT gsds. That's ridic lol. Someone asked me what breed Cruz was (he's sable) and when I told them German Shpeherd, they looked at me like I was stupid and said there was no way he was a shepherd. They said he was some sort of mix. Retards. Lol.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

rufuspup said:


> here's some pictures I took with my camera phone (my digital isn't working  )
> anything I can do or should I just chalk it up to people just not being schnauzer-educated?


If you take his ears off clean, like schnuazers are normally, that would make a HUGE difference in his breed appearance alone. 

Instead of keeping his furnishings up so high, too, simply run the clipper straight off his sides; on the chest, try not to leave the 'bowtie'...run the clipper straight down; don't press in, beyond the breast bone, but simply run the clipper down toward the table, and off the chest. Same with the side furnishings; On the forearm, run the clipper down to the elbow, then straight off toward the table. 
On the sides, run the clipper straight down, but don't press in once you reach the bottom of the rib cage. 

The pattern in the hind end needs to be brought further forward, and should end just above the hock (back knee). 

I don't have any finished schnauzer patterned dogs, but here's an idea of what he should look like (the chest, elbow, back to the last rib is identical though) 

When a dog is done in a pattern properly, you will hardly notice blending lines; which is why as a groomer, I sometimes get the dumb question, "you mean their hair doesn't grow that way naturally?" Lol! 

preclip









done...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

rufuspup said:


> I'll make sure to trim his ears asap, well as soon as I'm done writing this then
> . Should I leave any hair near the inner ear as a protection or should it all be cleaned out? I wasn't sure and I didn't want to damage anything. In between his eyes is supposed to be shaved, right?. I'm a little fuzzy about where his beard is supposed to start also, should the hair under the eye be cut/shaved or should that contribute to the beard hair? lol- I've tried to gather what I can from pictures and a few online help sites, but they're not
> as specific as I'd like.


The skirt on most terriers is scissored, or thinning sheared pretty close up to the stomach; Almost All terrier trims are to be "neat and tight" in appearances, especially when it comes to the skirt. 

The ears are clean, inside and out...trim the outer edges that the clipper leaves. 

As far as his facial pattern; the clippering should come from the base of his ear foward, to the corner of his eye (not the 'front corner'...). Then run the clipper from the bottom of the base of his ear, back toward the front of his face; take the pattern up to, but not beyond the corner of his mouth. This will give you the neat beard appearance that a schauzer has. The rest, just trim him up as close as you wish; some people like the longer beard, others don't...it's up to you. Don't clip the bridge of the nose; only trim under the eyes, and between each brow. Don't trim any of the brow off beyond the 'front corner' of the eye.


----------



## rufuspup (Aug 21, 2008)

Alright! So I've tried my hand at it again. I'm hoping he's emitting a bit more of a schnauzer feel. I think the ears have made the largest impact. I cut his (now grown a tad) skirt diagonally to emphases the front. Also cut the butterfly and rear area down. Taking more care with the cheeks seemed to be another big one. I like the longer beard look but unfortunately he's not old enough to have one. Must be a sign of wisdom . Thanks to everyone for their pictures and links- i used them all and they were very helpful!

Again: sorry for the poor quality of the pictures, i may be getting a new phone tomorrow so I'll try to post better ones if that is the case. I don't know why the thumbnails look like they have doubles, but that's not the way it is in the larger pics if you click. 

thoughts anyone? Anything I missed or anything you think worked really well?
...is it just me or does he look more like a scotty? lol.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, what a difference in those ears! Its hard to see much in the pics, but it looks like you did a good job cleaning up his ears! I can't see much to tell the lines on the beard and brows though, or his body/skirt. If you can get a profile shot of him standing, stacked, we can give better help, I think you are on the right track though. You are going to have some problems getting him completely schnauzery though, because his ears are not cut, and they still stand straight up. I don't know how old he is, and it might be too late to glue them so they will lay down, or if you are even familiar with glueing, and that process..but no, they aren't glued forever or anything cruel, etc. Anyway...It looks like you are making great improvements on his grooming. I am looking forward to some more pictures so I can give better advice. And here is a pic of a scottie....I don't think he looks like one.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually, to me, it looks like they may have been cropped long?????


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

He sort of does look like a scotty, but he is probably much smaller but with longer legs. I would just quietly correct them, like when I walk my friend's mini scnauzer Riley (she's grey) even with her pink collar and leash, people still assume she's a boy because of her name and..her beard.  It's weird, but it is almost like they have a stereotype for them. lol.
I would just correct them, or give him a different hair cut.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a scottie as a kid.. two actually, and the second one we kept cut similar to your schnauz. Wish I had a picture of him to show how similar they look.

People always think Sierra is part border collie. They base it mostly on the way she moves like she is stalking/herding other animals. People don't get the connection.. shepherd... shep.. herd.. as in, herding things. In any case, I tell them that she thinks she is a lion. It is better to joke, because some people will never get it.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I constantly get people calling my female Standard Schnauzer a Scotttie and on top of that, they refer to her has a HIM! lol! I know she looks like a boy, must be the beard . She is a Tomboy, too, which doesn't help.

Her ears are cropped, my Vet did not do the cropping, but she says they were done in a "show crop". I guess that means long! She is going to be 10 months old on Monday, and these pictures are at about 7 months. She has grown since these were taken and she has more furnishings (long hair on legs).


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I think that for some reason people think black dog = Boy dog....I have a bright pink harness on my girl Isis and people still say he


----------

